
Quantum Mechanics Is Putting Human Identity on Trial - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/quantum-mechanics-is-putting-human-identity-on-trial
======
ArekDymalski
That is a really well written piece aimed at popularizing quite complex, mind
boggling topic.

